# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Looking for Full Red Guppy. S Grade

## wind88

Hi all, im looking for a full red guppy. S grade. 

Please whatsapp me the photos and pricing. Thanks

----------


## Hipponianhzh

Upz. Hope to see a tank of your collection.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------

